
Inside Google Plus - joelhaus
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/09/ff_google_horowitz/all/1
======
Bishop6
His response about the leveling off of Google+ users after the initial hype
seems a bit like a dodge. I suspect there has been quite a decline in new
users, although I also imagine this doesn't bother the Google+ team as much as
you'd think.

20 million users is a large enough test base to start rolling out and field
testing new features. Not just new to Google+, but new feature concepts. It
gives you an accurate real world response, while remaining small enough that a
misstep won't make front page headlines like when Facebook changes their
privacy rules. And we know Google doesn't want the FTC in their business
again.

They have enough data on you to do social networking better than Facebook, but
there's risk in doing it TOO well TOO soon. One day though, you won't add
friends or make circles. Google will infer your entire social and activity
sphere from who you call and email, what you say, what you search, where you
go, and how you shop. The data is getting denser, and Google is tapped into
every stream.

------
PerryCox
Has Google released any numbers regarding how many active users they have now
that Google+ is open to the public? I now that pretty early in the beta they
were saying something like 20 million.

~~~
karipatila
Paul Allen has published some of his recent estimates here:

[https://plus.google.com/117388252776312694644/posts/EwpnUpTk...](https://plus.google.com/117388252776312694644/posts/EwpnUpTkJ5W)

I can't comment on his methodology, but at least he clearly explains how he
came to his conclusion.

------
RexRollman
Considering the pseudonym policy they have in place, I like to think of it as
Google Minus.

------
suivix
The most followed people on Google+ only get 100 or so comments per post...
it's clearly not all too popular.

------
BobTurbo
google+ is dead. Google doesn't have the talent.

~~~
itswindy
_google+ is dead. Google doesn't have the talent._

They have the talent, they just aren't sure what to clone.

------
badclient
I give G+ 10mos before it is discontinued.

